
Scientists develop “transparent wood” - Fjolsvith
http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/acs.biomac.6b00145
======
marvel_boy
Anybody has a picture of this transparent wood?

~~~
Fjolsvith
[http://www.gizmag.com/transparent-
wood/42560/](http://www.gizmag.com/transparent-wood/42560/)

